

Isotype: Wartime Pictorial Language (Icons) - daviddaviddavid
http://www.gerdarntz.org/isotype

======
krisneuharth
Anyone know what the licensing is for this icon set?

~~~
Someone
<http://www.gerdarntz.org/content/copyright>:

The Gerd Arntz web archive is intended for educational and informative
purposes only. Any use of any of the images from the website for commercial
purposes is prohibited.

